# Happy Birthday, taxlady!



## Cooking Goddess (May 11, 2019)

Wishing you happiness today and every day.


----------



## bethzaring (May 11, 2019)

Happy Birthday TL!


----------



## Josie1945 (May 11, 2019)

Happy Birthday Taxy

Josie


----------



## Andy M. (May 11, 2019)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## taxlady (May 11, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## Kayelle (May 11, 2019)

Happy Birthday Taxi !!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 11, 2019)

Have a wonderful birthday, taxi! [emoji512] [emoji322] [emoji485]


----------



## msmofet (May 11, 2019)

Happy Birthday T!


----------



## caseydog (May 11, 2019)

Happy Birthday, eh?!

CD


----------



## JustJoel (May 11, 2019)

Happy birthday!


----------



## taxlady (May 11, 2019)

caseydog said:


> Happy Birthday, eh?!
> 
> CD


----------



## Cheryl J (May 12, 2019)

Awww, I missed it!  Happy belated birthday, Taxy.  I hope you had a special day, and here's to a great upcoming year!


----------



## taxlady (May 12, 2019)

Thank you everyone. I did have an enjoyable, relaxing day with delicious food at our favourite Chinese resto.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 14, 2019)

Dang, missed it. Happy belated Birthday, Taxy!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 15, 2019)

Late to the party again ... hauoli la hanau Taxy, Happy Birthday!


----------



## taxlady (May 15, 2019)

Thanks everyone.


----------

